# Do hedgehogs sweat?



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Do their bellies sweat? I often notice that mr. Prickles tummy is damp when he's snuggled down somewhere warm. It's not wet, like pee. It could be boy time, but it doesn't seem like it. Just wondering...


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Hedgehogs do sweat, and only from the belly. They do not sweat from the back. I'm not qualified to state with certitude that they sweat 'technically' (sweat glands, for example) or if they 'sweat' through heat diffusion, a similar effect, but not quite the same thing.

This is why hedgehogs 'splat' if they are too hot. They can transfer heat away from their belly. (The skin on their back is thick and fatty and more like a blanket.)
.......................................

It is amazing how many characteristics (behaviorally and physically) that hedgehogs and pigs have in common, though they are entirely unrelated.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Their bellies to sweat, yes. 

Just wanted to also state that a hedgie splat isn't ALWAYS a result of being too hot. They also do that if they're relaxed .


----------

